# dwarf hotot progress!



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Jan 28, 2013)

The breeder just sent me an update on the babies, they're both females and I'm picking mine up on the 8th.


----------



## Deetzy (Jan 28, 2013)

Too cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cute--the broken black to the right in the first pic looks just like our Finn.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Jan 28, 2013)

I think that one's a mini rex.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awww! What cute babies! I have a dwarf hotot, but we don't know if she's a true hotot because she also has black ears and 2 little black spots on her back.


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 1, 2013)

More pictures!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2013)

Awwww, what an absolute cutie, just adorable.


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 2, 2013)

I reconize the photos! When i saw them i thought i was on facebook!!! We are going to the same breeder! Sleepy south holland lops!
Me and my husband were actually looking at that exact hotot on the facebook page and thats one of the ones he loved.
We will be picking up our baby on the 9th =]


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 2, 2013)

Omg, really!?! That's so cool! I'm picking mine up on the 8th! I didn't know there were PCers on here!


----------



## Zaiya (Feb 2, 2013)

So cute!!!! Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes =] Mine is the Broken blue tort holland lop that was posted a few minutes after your baby! Have you worked with her before? We just found her so this is our first time going to her but she seams very nice!! So excited that hotot is so very sweet! when we saw his cute self on facebook we fell in love, had we not been set on a lop i might of had to fight ya for him ;]


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my first time buying from her as well! I contacted her a few weeks before the litter was born, so I've been waiting for nearly 3 months to get my little hotot! I'm pretty excited. And that lop is SOOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 2, 2013)

I honestly went head over heels for her blue dutch, but this is going to be one of the last buns for a while and the hubby HAD to have a lop =] And wow you have been waiting for forever! And i though i couldnt wait till the 9th haha


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the first litter of hotots she's had, actually. I keep squeeing over all the pictures on Facebook but my mom won't let me have them all XD


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 8, 2013)

Thought i would post again in here beacause i believe tomorrow is you big day (Friday) Correct? I expect to hear all about it for sure!!!! and lots of pictures =]


----------



## 12lawliet12Snickers, Truffle (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, today's the day! I'm picking her up at 6 tonight. I can't wait!!!! I haven't slept all night because I'm too excited!


----------

